# JSB and contract role to JSB?



## Byzantium (23 Apr 2014)

Hi there, I am on JSB since Jan and I may have the opportunity for a 3 to 6 month contract role. This is a role whereby I am paid a daily rate and am self employed. If I take this can I claim JSB when it finishes? How does that work. I dont want to finish this after 3 months and not have access to the JSB of I need it. Many thanks


----------



## amtc (23 Apr 2014)

what you could do is claim the stea whereby you keep your jsb and can also work - you may also get a grant for s/e expenses


----------



## Byzantium (24 Apr 2014)

thanks but what is "stea" and what is " s/e", regards


----------



## eastbono (24 Apr 2014)

STEA is short term enterprise allowance but you have to apply to be put on this. STEA only lasts for the length of you jsb claim. s/e is self employed. If you sign off for the period of the contract and you have the necessary contributions (which it appears you have as you qualified for jsb in Jan) then you can make a repeat claim for jsb when your contract finishes.


----------



## Byzantium (27 Apr 2014)

can i claim STEA for a 3- 6 month contract. what then? can i get JSB?

Thanks


----------



## Sunny (28 Apr 2014)

Byzantium said:


> can i claim STEA for a 3- 6 month contract. what then? can i get JSB?
> 
> Thanks


 
You can't claim STEA for temporary self employment. There is nothing to stop you claiming JSB after you have finished your contract as long as you have the proper stamps paid previously which you probably have since you had a successful claim in January. Just be aware that when doing contract work as a self employed contrctor, you will be probably be given the choice of paying PRSI as an employee or as a self employed director. The rate as a self employed director will be less but remember that this class of PRSI doesn't count as contributions if you go looking for JSB in the future.


----------



## Byzantium (28 Apr 2014)

thanks


----------



## Byzantium (28 Apr 2014)

thanks for help, as this is max a 6 month contract should I set up as a sole trader, what should I be aware of in terms of costs/ tax, thanks for your help. I am new to this and just want to get back working


----------



## Sunny (29 Apr 2014)

Byzantium said:


> thanks for help, as this is max a 6 month contract should I set up as a sole trader, what should I be aware of in terms of costs/ tax, thanks for your help. I am new to this and just want to get back working


 
Most people will use agencies who provide these services such as setting you up as a director in one of their companies and look after tax etc for you. It's a good option if you are only thinking about contracting for a short period and not making a career out of it. I was in the same boat as you and thought it was really complicated when first offered the contract job. It was all sorted in a day though. 

I use  http://www.contractingplus.com/ but there are others so don't be afraid to price different options. Ring them up and they will go through it all with you.


----------



## Byzantium (29 Apr 2014)

thanks for this, hope you dont mind but is it a standard fee or is a % of earnings? thanks


----------



## Sunny (30 Apr 2014)

Byzantium said:


> thanks for this, hope you dont mind but is it a standard fee or is a % of earnings? thanks


 
It's a standard fee. I can't remember off hand how much it is. There are a couple of different options that you can choose. The fee is also an allowable business expense for tax.


----------



## Byzantium (30 Apr 2014)

Am I not better off as a sole trader. Its a 3 month, possibly max 6 month contract. My preference is then to be a PAYE employee after the contract completes.

I want to minimise costs here, advice appreciated.


----------

